# Looking for other Mucisians in GTA



## jbird8306 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm looking for musicians to start an original band (the odd cover tune once in awhile) I live in Brampton, but I'm willing to travel around the GTA. I have my own gear, I've been playing for 3 years...some influences inclunde: Breaking Benjamin, Korn, Chevelle, Three Days Grace etc...Interested let me know [email protected] or visit http://www.myspace.com/jason8306

Jason


----------

